# Horner's Syndrome in a Puppy?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wxman*

WXMAN

I am so sorry for what your baby is going through.

I would keep calling the vet until it stops.

I googled Horner's Syndrome in a puppy-symptoms and here is all the info there is:

ARE 4 mo. old canine vaccinations given in the neck? - Google Search


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I only know what I googled but it sounds like even if it is Horner's Syndrome that it will eventually go away on its own! How is your puppy today?


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

She was fine all day yesterday, so the Vet said to hold off on bringing her in unless she had another episode. She was also good when I got up this morning. Boy does she worry me... lol. Thank you all, and I will definitely keep you all updated on this. I am praying that it is over. 

Cheers,

wxman1995


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

Going on day two, still 0 signs of recurrence. :crossfing
Hopefully it was just the shot and she is good to go. 
Thanks again to all who were watching this.


----------



## sgolden (Apr 8, 2011)

Our 3 year old Golden, Duncan, was diagnosed with Horner's Syndrome 2 years ago and has not had a flare up since then. His eye did the same things, rolled back, was swollen and the third eyelid continued to cover. They gave us the drops and said if it happened again to bring him back in a year. Even without the drops the eye would have corrected itself.


----------

